# How about an Oklahoma Bubbasville!



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 9, 2008)

I think I sent all directions to my house who have indicated that they will join us. If I missed anyone please PM or email me, also LMK if your coming (want to make sure we have plenty of food for all)  .


This is one of the most amazing communities on the net, I've made friends that are like family to me that I've never seen. With the passing of Eagle it dawned on me that with-in a 2 hour drive I've got a family of friends that I never met and I don't want to miss the opportunity to meet, share stories, and enjoy each others company. So I'm inviting any member and their family that can get to beautiful Shawnee, Oklahoma to spend a day just sitting around and enjoying life in general. My shop is small but I have 2 lathes that anyone that wants can use and a large enough supply of blanks to make lots of dust. I'm thinking any week-end in Aug or Sept. except Aug 2nd-3rd and 30th-31st. You can respond here or PM me with dates that are good for you.....Then I'll determine the best date.


----------



## Dario (Jul 9, 2008)

Roy,

If you want to meet a lot of IAP members...maybe join one of those held in Dallas?  It is quite a trip from you but looking at the members map, there is a good concentration of members there.

Who knows, I might even join you if the dates work out with my schedule 

Just a thought.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jul 9, 2008)

A couple of us Okies have talked about hitting one of those south of the border meetings, and I'm sure we will at some point. I think the one thing this will help do is we can get a count of the cavalry we'll be able to invade with.  I'm looking forward to this one, Roy. Be nice to gather those of us that are in the close vicinity together.  Maybe I can get a couple of the old original 'Mantown' guys to come with me.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 9, 2008)

Roy,

I can't think of a better state to hold a meeting with "Bubba" in the name!!!! [}]


----------



## Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OKLAHOMAN_
> 
> This is one of the most amazing communities on the net, I've made friends that are like family to me that I've never seen. With the passing of Eagle it dawned on me that with-in a 2 hour drive I've got a family of friends that I never met and I don't want to miss the opportunity to meet, share stories, and enjoy each others company. So I'm inviting any member and their family that can get to beautiful Shawnee, Oklahoma to spend a day just sitting around and enjoying life in general. My shop is small but I have 2 lathes that anyone that wants can use and a large enough supply of blanks to make lots of dust. I'm thinking any week-end in Aug or Sept. except Aug 2nd-3rd and 30th-31st. You can respond here or PM me with dates that are good for you.....Then I'll determine the best date.





Will you pick me up at Shawnee Regional (SNL) if I fly in??


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 9, 2008)

Nolan, you betchem buckwheat!!!!! 





> _Originally posted by n4631x_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OKLAHOMAN_
> 
> Nolan, you betchem buckwheat!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## DocStram (Jul 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> Roy,
> 
> I can't think of a better state to hold a meeting with "Bubba" in the name!!!! [}]



Georgia?????


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jul 9, 2008)

They already have a state for that, really.        texas


----------



## lwalden (Jul 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doc, he said "Bubba", not "Cooter"..........[}]

or is that Alabama I'm thinking of?


----------



## woodman928 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey Nolan I'll pick you up at SGF if you want to fly in for the South West Missouri meet in august its only about an hour further east in a mooney. 
Jay


----------



## Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by woodman928_
> 
> Hey Nolan I'll pick you up at SGF if you want to fly in for the South West Missouri meet in august its only about an hour further east in a mooney.
> Jay



Well I might have to clear the whole month out and just go do pen stuff. Now if I just didnt have those bills and get so hungry 3 times a day I could quite working and have some fun!!


----------



## snowman56 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey! When are they held in Dallas?? I'm about 6 hours from there and I would love to meet everyone.


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 9, 2008)

Last weekend in August works for me Roy.  I'm only 2 hrs away by plane, just mail me a ticket and be sure it's for a round trip! I'll bring the drinks, but they'll all be in 2 ounce bottles and I can't supply a cork screw if that would be needed...security issues.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 9, 2008)

Jeff, the only airline I can get you on is _*Jim's Sashdoor and *_</u>_*Airline Company*_</u> and they say you won't need a cork screw as all the drinks are in gallon jugs and you have to bring your own folding chair or sit on the floor.





> _Originally posted by workinforwood_
> 
> Last weekend in August works for me Roy.  I'm only 2 hrs away by plane, just mail me a ticket and be sure it's for a round trip! I'll bring the drinks, but they'll all be in 2 ounce bottles and I can't supply a cork screw if that would be needed...security issues.


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 9, 2008)

Are "Texan Bubbas" allowed to cross over the Red? I could attend unless it is the last weekend in Sept.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 9, 2008)

Don you old snake charmer we give one day visas to to those south of the RED. It is looking more like the next to last week-end in Sept., that would be Sept. 20th.  





> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> 
> Are "Texan Bubbas" allowed to cross over the Red? I could attend unless it is the last weekend in Sept.
> 
> ...


----------



## les-smith (Jul 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OKLAHOMAN_
> 
> Don you old snake charmer we give one day visas to to those south of the RED. It is looking more like the next to last week-end in Sept., that would be Sept. 20th.



I think it would be a great idea.  That weekend sounds good to me.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 9, 2008)

That's also my birthday week-end, and not one single word about life in the 40's[}]


> _Originally posted by les-smith_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 10, 2008)

We are official the Oklahoma Bubbasville will be held on Sept. 20th at Shawnee Ok... Grilled Hamburgers,Hot Dogs and Diane's famous Potato salad. Please post here if you can make it and also PM me. I will keep bumping this until the week or so before. Remember this is for the whole family so bring your wives, husbands,lovers (please not both)  and children.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 10, 2008)

Geesh, Now I'm going to have to hold a raffle for door prizes. I recived This e-mail from Lou :


Roy -

I will send out a fountain pen trial package for you to use as a door
 prize for Bobbasville OK. (5 small SF nibs, one of each size vacuum
 converters and a package of Private Reserve cartridges)

Kind regards,

Lou


I will be contacting other vendors for some small donations for door prizes.
I thank you Lou, 
Thats what I meant about the members here.


----------



## les-smith (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh man, I'm so there.  Plus Roy, my wife is allready getting excited about shopping at the mall.  Don't they have a big carousel inside the mall?


----------



## DSallee (Jul 10, 2008)

hey Roy... just talked to the wife (Dee) and she's all for a visit.. got it marked on the calendar... is there anything you need us to bring to help out?? ....sounds like it gonna be fun!


Dave & Dee


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 12, 2008)

What will a frogs butt do when he jumps.........BUMP!!!!


----------



## cowchaser (Jul 12, 2008)

Well it looks like I will be working that weekend unless my boss changes the schedule again. He already has changed it 8 times this years so it's possible.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 12, 2008)

Dustin whats more important, your job which pays the mortgage,car payment, food or spending the day with us... now get your priorities in line.





> _Originally posted by cowchaser_
> 
> Well it looks like I will be working that weekend unless my boss changes the schedule again. He already has changed it 8 times this years so it's possible.


----------



## cowchaser (Jul 12, 2008)

Guess I'll have to quit the day before . I still may be able to trade with someone so don't count me out yet.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 15, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 19, 2008)

Bump, bump, bump....


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 19, 2008)

The schedule for bubbasville in the Dallas area is posted here: http://www.bubbasville.com   The schedules for "bubba" meetings are also posted there. We do have fun and would love for you to attend when you can.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


snowman56 said:


> Hey! When are they held in Dallas?? I'm about 6 hours from there and I would love to meet everyone.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 21, 2008)

*This is just a freindly reminder*

for our get together here in beautiful Shawnee, Ok. on Sept 20th. We will have door prizes, burgers,hot dogs, potato salad, etc. The shop has 2 lathes and is somewhat air conditioned. Children and spouses most welcome! You can PM me here on the site. I will be sending out maps as the time gets closer.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 29, 2008)

Blatant bump!!!!


----------



## edman2 (Aug 4, 2008)

Roy,
Thinking about it. It's only about 5 hours. I'll let you know for sure a bit later.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 4, 2008)

Freddie, I PM'ed you be happy to have you!


----------



## DSallee (Aug 4, 2008)

edman2 said:


> Roy,
> Thinking about it. It's only about 5 hours. I'll let you know for sure a bit later.



Hey Freddie...

We are thinking of going too so we can meet some of our neighbors in OK... might have to leave home a little early though so we can stop in Woodcraft for a visit on the way... :rotfl:


Dave


----------



## edman2 (Aug 4, 2008)

DSallee said:


> Hey Freddie...
> 
> We are thinking of going too so we can meet some of our neighbors in OK... might have to leave home a little early though so we can stop in Woodcraft for a visit on the way... :rotfl:
> 
> ...


 
LOL Dave, You're not going to have any money left after buying all the stuff we will have at the SW Missouri picnic. See you in a couple of weeks and then again in September hopefully.:biggrin:


----------



## DSallee (Aug 5, 2008)

edman2 said:


> LOL Dave, You're not going to have any money left after buying all the stuff we will have at the SW Missouri picnic. See you in a couple of weeks and then again in September hopefully.:biggrin:



Money? Who needs money ..... Anyone want a cat for some pen blanks?? LOL J/K

On a serious note... the wife lost her job Monday (long story..:frown so it's gonna be close but we should be ok to make it .... 

See ya in a few weeks Freddie

Dave


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 8, 2008)

Come on guys I still have room for a few more!


----------



## JDenney (Aug 15, 2008)

*I'm in*

Roy, 

I'm really new to turning and would love to meet other folks from OK who do this as well. I've got the date saved in my calendar and will be attending w/my wife and 1 year old daughter. Please let me know if we can bring anything to lighten your workload.

Joe


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 15, 2008)

Joe we got ya covered just bring your wife  & one year old daughter Oh! by the way you might want to bring diapers I think we ran out some 35 years ago:wink::wink:.




JDenney said:


> Roy,
> 
> I'm really new to turning and would love to meet other folks from OK who do this as well. I've got the date saved in my calendar and will be attending w/my wife and 1 year old daughter. Please let me know if we can bring anything to lighten your workload.
> 
> Joe


----------



## DSallee (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey Roy... we are still planning on coming... GREAT thing is... my wife lost her job Friday 8-1-08 (as I mentioned in an earlier post) and the following Tuesday 8-5-08 she had a phone call at 10pm on her cell phone from a district manager of another company that heard she got let go from her job and BEGGED her to come to work for them...   She went in Wed 8-6-08 morning to fill out the application, new hire papers AND started that SAME DAY!!

Dave


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 15, 2008)

Looking forward to meeting you and the wife and as my dear old mom used to say "everything happens for the best", I bet its a better job.





DSallee said:


> Hey Roy... we are still planning on coming... GREAT thing is... my wife lost her job Friday 8-1-08 (as I mentioned in an earlier post) and the following Tuesday 8-5-08 she had a phone call at 10pm on her cell phone from a district manager of another company that heard she got let go from her job and BEGGED her to come to work for them...   She went in Wed 8-6-08 morning to fill out the application, new hire papers AND started that SAME DAY!!
> 
> Dave


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 20, 2008)

Only 30 days left until  the Oklahoma get together!!!! I will be e-mailing all directions in about 3 weeks.


----------



## edman2 (Sep 1, 2008)

Roy,
Unless my plans get changed for me I plan to be present for your get together.  I can drive it in 5 hours if I don't stop very much.

Might have someone with me but I'll let you know about that when I know for sure.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 3, 2008)

One more bump! Guys we only have 17 days until the get together so if your still thinking of coming PM or e-mail me and I'll get directions to you. BTW we will have plenty of burgers, hot dogs, potato salad and  cold drinks if you have any special dietary needs let us know.


----------



## angelofdeath (Sep 6, 2008)

how often do you guys get together?  I would really like to get in on one...that is if no one cares, but this time I am not around to possibly enjoy in the festivities.  Instead I am across the pond in a wonderful sandy place.    I want to know how often, when, where, and how I get in on one of what looks like a great get together.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 6, 2008)

_*I think I sent all directions to my house who have indicated that they will join us. If I missed anyone please PM or email me, also LMK if your coming (want to make sure we have plenty of food for all) *_


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 7, 2008)

13 Days left.................


----------



## cowchaser (Sep 8, 2008)

Roy, send me the directions to your house again. I am now scheduled to be off that weekend and might make it. Of course the schedule may change again. Also don't know yet what they are going to do about my aneurysm, so it might be totally out of the question, but never know.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 8, 2008)

Dustin, directions were emailed to you,:bananen_smilies068: it must be hell  you've only been here twice





cowchaser said:


> Roy, send me the directions to your house again. I am now scheduled to be off that weekend and might make it. Of course the schedule may change again. Also don't know yet what they are going to do about my aneurysm, so it might be totally out of the question, but never know.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 11, 2008)

Just got an e-mail from Txbob better know as Bob Swartzendruber and he will be at our little get-together and has promised to give a demo on using a skew so to all who are skew challenged as I am our lucky day and I just might do some casting...........


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 11, 2008)

We may just do "dueling snake skins" or have a "cactus casting"...  I'm planning on attending at the moment if nothing else changes my plans.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


OKLAHOMAN said:


> I just might do some casting...........


----------



## les-smith (Sep 11, 2008)

its_virgil said:


> We may just do "dueling snake skins" or have a "cactus casting"... I'm planning on attending at the moment if nothing else changes my plans.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


 
If ya'll want to do some casting I've got a quart of Alumilite I can bring.  It isn't much, but it's all I've got.  I'd love to see the pros do some casting.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 11, 2008)

Les, Both Don and I are PR users and I've got 3 gals. of PR. Don is the master snake caster and taught me most of what I know about casting. I will cast both some cactus and snake so all come see the teacher and his student, it should be fun.





les-smith said:


> If ya'll want to do some casting I've got a quart of Alumilite I can bring.  It isn't much, but it's all I've got.  I'd love to see the pros do some casting.


----------



## les-smith (Sep 15, 2008)

I think I'm getting antsy.  Roy, what time are you planning for all this to go on?  Also, please e-mail me with anything I can bring to help.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 15, 2008)

Les and all others who are coming, arrive anytime after 9 AM and leave when we all get tired of each other. Lunch will be grilled hamburgers , hot dogs, potato salad and Tortilla wraps. Might want to bring any special drink as we will have some Iced tea and cokes.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Sep 15, 2008)

angelofdeath said:


> how often do you guys get together?  I would really like to get in on one...that is if no one cares, but this time I am not around to possibly enjoy in the festivities.  Instead I am across the pond in a wonderful sandy place.    I want to know how often, when, where, and how I get in on one of what looks like a great get together.



Where abouts are you? My oldest son is in Qatar at the moment. He is scheduled to leave there on the 22nd of this month. Definately look us up when you return home. Thank you for your service.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Sep 15, 2008)

JDenney said:


> Roy,
> 
> I'm really new to turning and would love to meet other folks from OK who do this as well. I've got the date saved in my calendar and will be attending w/my wife and 1 year old daughter. Please let me know if we can bring anything to lighten your workload.
> 
> Joe



Looking forward to meeting you and you family, Joe. Where abouts in the city do you live?


----------



## Paul in OKC (Sep 19, 2008)

Man oh man, just 24 hours to go!!!


----------



## MuddyWater (Sep 19, 2008)

Wish that I could be at this gathering, it sounds like it would be both fun and educational.  However, I have to be out of town this weekend for work.  Hopefully, there will be other events and we could look at forming a Oklahoma IAP so there would be an excuse for gettign together.  Especially as I am just up the road from you in Tulsa.


----------



## les-smith (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey Roy, 
Slow down, stop cleaning, your only human. If your as excited as me, I'm sure you're out in the shop cleaning like crazy trying to make everything look good. Anybody that makes as many pens as you has to have a lot cleaning to do.  Just felt like I needed to share that with you. 

I sure am looking forward to the Oklahoma Bubbasville. Might be hard to sleep tonight.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 19, 2008)

Les, the shop is as clean as its going to get:at-wits-end:, right now I'm wrapping tubes with snake and lizard skins for you guys to cast. I'll prep some cactus also so don't think you all are going to sit on your duffs:wink: all day I'm putting you to work:biggrin:. Damn I've waited a long time to get some help in my shop:bananen_smilies051:.


les-smith said:


> Hey Roy,
> Slow down, stop cleaning, your only human. If your as excited as me, I'm sure you're out in the shop cleaning like crazy trying to make everything look good. Anybody that makes as many pens as you has to have a lot cleaning to do.  Just felt like I needed to share that with you.
> 
> I sure am looking forward to the Oklahoma Bubbasville. Might be hard to sleep tonight.


----------



## les-smith (Sep 19, 2008)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> don't think you all are going to sit on your duffs:wink: all day I'm putting you to work:biggrin:. Damn I've waited a long time to get some help in my shop:bananen_smilies051:.


 
Be careful, your liable to get me hooked to the point that I end up driving to Shawnee on the weekends.


----------

